# [ 2012 ] How Many Timeshares Do You Own?



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2012)

I know a lot of folks own only one timeshare.  Others own a few.  Some own LOTS.  Wondering if there is an average out there?  How about you?  How many do you own, and is that number likely to change?  What are your plans?

Take me for example.  I currently own three timeshare weeks:  Two I bought to use and occasionally exchange, and one is in a mini-system I bought mainly for internal exchanges.  This last one hasn't worked as well as I'd hoped, so I'll be giving it up next year, after using the time I've already paid for.

That will leave me with two:  An EOY Kauai week, and an Annual Oahu week that trades pretty well.  Going forward, plans are to visit Hawaii for two weeks every two years, and exchange or rent the opposite year week in the years we don't travel to Hawaii.

What are your plans for managing what you own?

Dave


----------



## pjrose (Oct 1, 2012)

Five, down from seven.  
Two winter weeks back to back at first, planned to use them.  Children happened, not relaxing to travel w them, then their school schedules interfered, so we rented the weeks out.

When we braved traveling with them we had to go in the summer, so bought two back to back summer weeks resale, then a third.  Sold one winter week, rented the other winter week and one summer week out, used two summer weeks.

Bought two cheap weeks intended for trading, did so for awhile, but swimming in maintenance fees and deposits so deeded them back.

Bought another winter week back to back with the one we kept.  Now the plan is to rent out the two winter weeks and one summer week, and use the other two summer weeks.  The plan doesn't always work, plus we have deposits to use, so we travel w exchanges and either rent out or deposit our own weeks.  It'll take a few years to catch up w the deposits.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 1, 2012)

I own two timeshares, but three weeks.  I don't see buying any more at this point.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 1, 2012)

-- ZERO --


----------



## heathpack (Oct 1, 2012)

About 2.75, lol.

One Hyatt 2BR week
One Starwood 1BR week
110 Disney points, roughly equivalent to 5-6 studio nights per year at Disneyland

The Hyatt and Starwood are great traders and can easily be leveraged into way more time than I could ever use.  I really should sell something but I like them all.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 1, 2012)

We only own 1 - DVC - but depending on the size of accommodation and season, we can stay anywhere from 2 weeks to 4/5 weeks.

I don't see us buying any other/more in the future.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 1, 2012)

Currently I have:

- Westin Kierland Plat 2-bed, which I use for internal trading and, on average, get ~19 nights per year in a 1-bed unit.
- Westin Mission Hills summer 2-bed EOY, which I split and deposit in II for great exchanges. 
- 2, Sheraton Vistana Resort Falls fixed 2-bed non-LO weeks, which I deposit in II (also with great trades).
- Sheraton Desert Oasis 2-bed EOY, which I bought here on TUG earlier this year and intend on splitting and depositing with II.

I expect to give away some of these (err...check the marketplace!) and reorganize a bit further next year. Every time I consider buying a different network I realize that the trades I get from having Starwood weeks for another Starwood via II have been great, so why change a winning plan (#WINNING!)? I suspect I'll always consider another network, and am still interested in Hyatt and a Marriott for Marriott trading. I stay at Marriott's via II Getaway at least once or twice a year, and have rented at a Hyatt earlier this year - I still prefer Westin (and Four Seasons, of course!).


----------



## rhonda (Oct 1, 2012)

We have 3 active timeshare + one in BK.  
 1 Week "EOY" (but a single RCI deposit typically secures 2 weeks via trade)
 Worldmark points (roughly good for 2 high-season weeks of 2BR)
 DVC points (roughly 1 high-season week of 1BR)


----------



## pittle (Oct 1, 2012)

*13*

We currently own 13 weeks.  We spend June in Mazatlan and November in Puerto Vallarta.  We have 5 weeks that we only have to pay M F on when we go and tend to use those for when family joins us on vacation and we need extra units.  More than 1/2 were purchased resale and some were then used to upgrade to nicer units with the developers.

We have bought and sold many timeshares since 1991 and have finally settled on the ones we like best and own there.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Oct 1, 2012)

3

First bought an RCI points (resale) at a resort near our house for no reason other than day use of the facility.  Bought another RCI points EOY at the same resort because they limit total guests to 6 per ownership and we wanted to bring the nieces and nephews.  

Then we tried - just for the heck of it - our first exchange.  We realized pretty quickly that we LOVE timeshares.  With kids there is no greater luxury than a kitchen, laundry and a living room!  

Since then we have bought a week at Harbor Ridge (we love the resort and its great to trade) and just picked up a wyndham club access point package just to see if we like it...

I'd like to buy one or two more weeks but I'm starting to get picky.  I guess in hindsight I got some pretty good deals with the first ones I bought because I haven't been able to find anything as good since!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 1, 2012)

14 Marriotts. 12 full and 2 EOY. All Marriotts of course. Best decision I ever made for my family to invest in Marriott. 

After 11 years of ownership my rent/use program still works like a charm and I don't see that changing. I would actually look to add but the really great deals that were out there over the last few years are gone.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 1, 2012)

Five

One we own in Australia that gives us our RCI points
One we own in Florida which gives us our Wyndham points
Sheraton Broadway Plantation that we use to trade through II
Two Marriott OceanWatch weeks that we use every year


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 1, 2012)

5 resorts 8 weeks 

DVC SSR - 1wk in 2 BR own to use and occasionally rent
DVC OKW - 1 wk in 2 BR own to use

Sheraton Broadway Plantation - 2 weeks - bought to use when kids moved to east coast but no one has enough vacation to use yet. So I have been getting great trades with it. 

Dikhololo 3 weeks - use to trade - I get a good return on MF/TPU ratio

Rayburn Country Club - use to trade RCI points. It takes two years of points for a good trade. But used this to get into Hilton Club in NY.

I use alot of my trades to give to my employees as just a perk. I pay for a one week vacation for everyone that works for me. My TSs have made doing this more affordable. 

I bought the DVC direct; everything else, resale.

elaine


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 1, 2012)

3 here

1 fixed week user.

1 mini system for internal exchanges

1 in RCI Points for RCI exchanges and last calls/specials.

Seems about right for now.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 1, 2012)

2 resorts, 3 weeks that can also be converted to Marriott hotel or timeshare Points.  Seems to be enough for us because we love our Marriott trips and add some non-timeshare travel throughout the year.

I'd like to own Disney but Don and I are about as far apart on that as it's possible to be; the whole Disney World experience is either in your blood or it's not and for him it's not.  Can't argue about that kind of intangible so every few years we rent DVC Points from an owner or do cash stays to satisfy my jones.  As long as he ends most of the days there with a margherita at Mexico in Epcot then we're both happy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 1, 2012)

*We're Cutting Back Now That We're Hard Core Old Folks.*

We still have a triennial 2BR deed at Vacation Village At Parkway (RCI Points), Kissimmee FL. 

Plus, we have a biennial 3BR straight-weeks unit at Cypress Pointe Resort, Orlando FL. 

Both are resales -- 1 via eBay, the other from the former private owner. 

Together, those 2 don't even add up to the equivalent of 1 whole annual timeshare unit. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 1, 2012)

We own 9 now...  

I can't help it - free ones keep following me home!


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 1, 2012)

One too many. So.... yes, one!


----------



## jme (Oct 1, 2012)

11 in all-
 (for us, our grad-school kids & friends, & my staff. 3-hr drive from all) 

7 Marriotts:  
Grande Ocean x 4
Barony x 2.
OceanWatch x 1

4 other:
Waterside/Hilton Head x 2............ both 3-BR/3bath, annual,weeks 1-52.
Sheraton Broadway Plantation/Myrtle Beach x 2.......annual, weeks 9-47.

BUT, I don't have a BMW, like the OP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 1, 2012)

4 and a quarter

2 weeks at Banff (winter and summer)
1 week Fairmont Resort Hillside golden season
.25 in Holiday park Kelowna (an EOY week 32 we share with friends)
10,000 worldmark points

When I bought worldmark I said it would be the last timeshare I'd need but I would like a Marriott or Starwood for the preference in II.  As a teacher though I still might not be able to pull these resorts as aI always need holiday time.

Joan


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 1, 2012)

2 Resorts, 3 weeks.  Hopefully 1 resort, 2 weeks soon (one 1-BR and one 2-BR lockoff).  Trying to do some portfolio repositioning, and then may add a week back into the mix, going back up to 3 weeks, either 1 or 2 resorts.


----------



## JudyH (Oct 1, 2012)

Only one since 1997.  RCI did me a favor with TPUs, now I have even more exchanges available.  Unfortunately, my kids don't have much interest in using any of them.


----------



## bjones9942 (Oct 1, 2012)

One, soon to be two (one and a half?)

1 fixed week in Mazatlan where I bake every mid July
1 EOY floating week (transfer in process) in South Lake Tahoe

I thought the recent Tahoe purchase would quell the thirst, but I keep finding myself looking at the eBay auctions.  Yes, I want a week at the Lindo Mar in PV.


----------



## rwpeterson (Oct 1, 2012)

*4*

We own 4 - all resales.  Bought our 1st one after lurking on TUG for over 2 years.  We use 2 and trade 2.  We have enjoyed many trips with our now grown children, lots of wonderful memories and so many more to make!


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 1, 2012)

I own four - three annuals that I use (one of which I would actually like to off load), and a biennial 2 BR lock off that I have picked up to trade.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 1, 2012)

Two weeks at one resort, but if we don't book oceanfront, we can use the left over points to book other DRI resorts.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 1, 2012)

Three so far.

1 2b Mayan Palace Holiday week lockoff with optional additional non-holiday week.  Equals potentially 4 weeks/year.  I often rent the holiday week which covers all of my timeshare m/f, including the ones below.

2 SA which still provide decent TPU.  Got these back when SA was a good deal with great currency exchange rates, and they included RCI membership fees paid until 2024.  

It's been fun playing with these, and I have more TPU than I can use, but I'll probably shuffle some things around when I have more time at retirement.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm up to 7, Five annuals and two biennials. I get six weeks a year. Right now
I use three and rent the rest out. When I retire we will spend at least two 
Months in Hawaii, maybe three. I'll be looking for two more next year. After
That, if they are still basically free, I may get up to 12 total. Right now renting
Has been great and has given me some free vacations.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 2, 2012)

Like others we've cut back as well, giving away our two Wyndham fixed weeks (which gave us three weeks annually) leaving us with just the two listed here in my profile . . . a 77k pts contract with Wyndham (Westwinds) and a floating 1-52 annual week at Lifetime in Hawaii.


----------



## cp73 (Oct 2, 2012)

We have one but always seem to get two weeks out of it each year which is plenty for us.


----------



## kenie (Oct 2, 2012)

Fairmont - 2 X 2 bdr eoy's.
Royals - 1 - B side eoy, Royal Sands to avoid the AI scam.
          - 1 - Royal Mayan annual. Gone after 2013.
SDO - 1 - 1 bdr eoy.
       - 1 - 2 bdr eoy.

I think we'll get rid of 1 of the Fairmont weeks.


----------



## Bwolf (Oct 2, 2012)

Three resorts Pollard Brook two bedroom fixed unit ski week, Cape Winds two bedroom spring week, two autumn weeks at Sanibel Beach Club.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Oct 2, 2012)

Just the one.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 2, 2012)

3

One lock out floater, two fixed weeks.

Would like to get rid of 2 now that we're both retired and can take advantage of last minute bonus deals.

I am looking to add another but hope to get rid of one or two of these first


----------



## sdbrier (Oct 2, 2012)

*4*

4 total

3 Royals, soon to be 2 when The Mayan expires
1 KGI resort in New Smyrna, FL

Use them as well as trade them. They have worked well for us, as well the kids and friends.

I have enough though, but those darn Kauai people keep making me want to get an EOY at KBV. I loved it when we went, but we stayed in Princeville.

KBV looks like someting I'd enjoy.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 2, 2012)

37 weeks in a 3 bedroom on the ocean in Aruba at Costa Linda  and 1 in Orlando at Vistana.    I was living at the one in Aruba until we started raising a now 15 year old which was a couple of years ago.  We have successfully rented out Aruba so see no reason to let it go.  We have been asked multiple times to sell to different people but it is an automatic NO!


----------



## mrpickle (Oct 2, 2012)

*Too Many?*

Wyndham  Kingsgate Va 2-2 Bedrooms 308k points
 Wyndham Branson Mo 2 bedroom 154k Points
 Holiday Inn 2 Bedroom Orange Lake Kissimmee Fl (Fixed week 37)
 Summer Bay 2 bedroom EOY RCI Points
 and Vacation Travel Club


----------



## Dori (Oct 2, 2012)

Right now we own three weeks, but as of December 15, we will be down to one. Our beloved Harbour Inn Resort Club, in Ontario, is being sold to a private entity, and will no longer function as a TS resort. Hopefully, we will receive a share of the profits for the two weeks we own there.

 Our Lowveld Lodge, in South Africa has been taken over by the infamous "Bullfrog" Stuart Lamont and his shyster cronies. We can no longer use our week to trade, yet he expects us to continue paying MF's on the "maybe" off-chance they will rent it and send us money (Yeah, right!). I won't pay another cent, so that puts us down to zero timeshare weeks. 

A few years ago, we bought a mobile home in Florida, so we don't have the pressing need to book 5 or 6 weeks in Florida any more. We have over 200 TPU's accumulated, so they will get us through the next few years for extra trips in the spring/summer/fall. After that, we'll make use of Last Calls and Extra Getaways.

I am already missing the adrenalin-pumping hunt for the perfect week to pop up  , so you never know, maybe another purchase will be in our future.

Dori


----------



## Dori (Oct 2, 2012)

Right now we own three weeks, but as of December 15, we will be down to one. Our beloved Harbour Inn Resort Club, in Ontario, is being sold to a private entity, and will no longer function as a TS resort. Hopefully, we will receive a share of the profits for the two weeks we own there.

 Our Lowveld Lodge, in South Africa has been taken over by the infamous "Bullfrog" Stuart Lamont and his shyster cronies. We can no longer use our week to trade, yet he expects us to continue paying MF's on the "maybe" off-chance they will rent it and send us money (Yeah, right!). I won't pay another cent, so that puts us down to zero timeshare weeks. 

A few years ago, we bought a mobile home in Florida, so we don't have the pressing need to book 5 or 6 weeks in Florida any more. We have over 200 TPU's accumulated, so they will get us through the next few years for extra trips in the spring/summer/fall. After that, we'll make use of Last Calls and Extra Getaways.

I am already missing the adrenalin-pumping hunt for the perfect week to pop up  , so you never know, maybe another purchase will be in our future.

Dori


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 2, 2012)

*8*

We own 8 right now.

Marriott X 2, Ocean Pointe and Grand Chateau
DRI X 2 The Suite's and the Villa's at Polo Towers
HGVC x 1 Las Vegas Strip
Grand Regency at Thousand Hills in Branson
French Quarter Resort in Branson
Grand Lodge on Peak 7 in Breckenridge

I keep thinking about getting rid of the Grand Regency week but, I keep finding nice exchanges for that week so, we end up keeping it for another year.

The French Quarter and Grand Lodge weeks are EOY so, in essence you could say we own 7 weeks.

Ocean Pointe, Grand Lodge and French Quarter we occupy our home week. DRI, HGVC and Grand Chateau we utlize internal exchange systems. Grand Regency we have exchanged every year through I.I. except for once.


----------



## gandalf252002 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sometimes I would say too many.  I have 1 Westgate with my Sister, 4 BG memberships, and will be picking up a RCI points shortly.  Also took the plunge and picked up a CMV unit so 7 in all.  They make great gifts though as I give a weeks accomodations and all they have to pay is the exchange fee.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm finding it very interesting, the number of us who have downsized our holdings!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 2, 2012)

*The Sound Of Silence.*




Dori said:


> Our Lowveld Lodge, in South Africa has been taken over by the infamous "Bullfrog" Stuart Lamont and his shyster cronies. We can no longer use our week to trade, yet he expects us to continue paying MF's on the "maybe" off-chance they will rent it and send us money (Yeah, right!). I won't pay another cent, so that puts us down to zero timeshare weeks.


We are in the same boat. 

Since the takeover, we have heard nothing -- i.e., zippity-doodah -- from Lowveld Lodge.  No invoice for levies, no statement of account, no notices saying we are in default, nothing.  Last communication we received was the form letter saying the place is no longer a timeshare.  

By me, the ball is in their court. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## chriskre (Oct 2, 2012)

I own 8 ownerships.  Mostly points.
DVC-HGVC-RCI points -Wyndham a few fixed beach weeks and a CMV UDI.
Gave away one and two more to go this year.  
I definitely own way more than I need.


----------



## JulieAB (Oct 2, 2012)

We added a second week this year, and I'm looking for a third. The youngest isn't a baby anymore, so I'm hoping to travel more.  Fortunately, there's a lot within driving distance for us.  
Our one was a "own where you go" week but since I picked up a cheap RCI trader, I'm going to rent the first to cover the maint fees of both weeks.  I like the bonus time privledges too, so we want to hang on to it anyway.  If the good RCI trader changes, I'll dump it, but at least we'll still have our other week to use where we like to visit most.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 2, 2012)

12.5 Now, but 10 after RTU expires, unless I ditch a few 

Wyndham Points (3 Resorts, 4 Weeks, VIP Platinum (but via a complicated equity rade/PIC/fixed week conversions/resale/140K purchase deal
Hilton GVC Points (2 weeks/resorts, Elite via resale which they NO longer allow, but I am grandfathered in)
Holiday Inn VC Points (1 Week/resort, via the resale Desert Club NV)
Tradewinds CC (2 weeks Club RTU,expires in 2016)
Tradewinds Experience (New Club) (1 EOY week Club, RTU expires 2023?)
Others (3 resorts, FL, MA, GA use for TPUs in my free Weeks account from Wyndham)

I too have too many, but between family, friends, and a few rentals, they all seem to get used up. 

I think in all the years only 3 units have gone unused. Many Bonus weeks have gone to waste but only 3 actual weeks have gone unused.  Considering that I have had years where those 12.5 weeks have yield over 26 exchanges, I think that is OK.  I am at 181 deposits over the years in my RCI account.  Add a large number of Wyndham exchanges, and less so for Hilton, and I am probably at over 400 bookings in just over 17 years. 


I am considering getting a few more Wyndham points if I find the right package, but would like to consider dumping 2 of my others (FL and MA).

I refer to it as one of my 3 jobs, managing my timeshares.  I also have a full time job and my travel agency owner job.  Keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Oct 2, 2012)

We own 2.  Our first (MFV) was purchased almost exactly 10 years ago.  The second (MSU) was purchased 6 years ago.  We have had a lot of fun with them.  My wife keeps saying we should get rid of one of them, because she thinks we can sell them for as much as we bought them for.  I recently showed her how much Marriott is willing to buy them back from us for.  After her mouth hit the floor, she realized that we will keep them and continue enjoying them... until the MF's get crazy (which I believe will be in the next few years).


----------



## Texasbelle (Oct 2, 2012)

*Too many*

Seven [down from 11].  
One Silverleaf fixed week
One Four Seasons on the Gulf fixed week
Three Landing at Seven Coves float weeks
Two Galveston on the Gulf points weeks

Each resort has a different reason for our purchase.  Silverleaf came first and the reasons to keep it are that it is near our daughter and the Endless Escape feature.  Four Seasons has pretty good value to trade through RCI.  The Landing has a great location, right on the lake, but this would be our choice to dispose of next.  Galveston on the Gulf is our last purchase and our favorite to go to, right on the west beach.


----------



## andex (Oct 2, 2012)

We own 4
2 bedroom desert club (HIVC points)
2 bedroom lock out desert club(HIVC points)
1 bedroom delux desert club(HIVC points)
wyndham bonnet creek 178k


----------



## vettebuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Just two and we won't be buying more because DH prefers to cruise.
We'll keep exchanging our Shawnee week every year and taking advantage of RCI last call vacations.
We'll use the Royal Holiday Club for Europe over the remaining 9 years and then let it expire.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 2, 2012)

2 1/2 for me.

It seems to be the right amount----though I'd like to swap one of my holdingf for a different holding.

Pat


----------



## Larry (Oct 2, 2012)

*13 weeks*

We own 13 weeks which is down from 16.

Sold 3 weeks
rented out 5 so far and still have two for rent or sale which would leave us with 6 weeks of vacation for 2013.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks to whoever turned this thread into a poll!  Everyone vote!!

Dave


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks to whoever turned this thread into a poll!  Everyone vote!!
> 
> Dave



No problem, Dave.  I thought you might like an actual poll to go with this thread.

By the way, I already voted.  I own four timeshares.  I also drive a BMW.  

Steve


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 2, 2012)

Steve - Ya gotta go higher on the poll!  EVERYBODY has 4!


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Steve - Ya gotta go higher on the poll!  EVERYBODY has 4!



I know.  I'm feeling kind of left behind!

Steve


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 3, 2012)

But stop at less than say, 37!


----------



## ricoba (Oct 3, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Steve - Ya gotta go higher on the poll!  EVERYBODY has 4!



I AM somebody, and I am the proud ZERO owner.


----------



## Hobo1 (Oct 3, 2012)

2

an independent in the Texas hill country that we usually deposit with II and get two weeks for our one.

The other is an EOY at Bonnet Creek and we usually pool our points.


----------



## Paumavista (Oct 3, 2012)

*Still researching......7+ years.......*

"0" 

Maybe when we get more flexibility to our schedule..........

Judy


----------



## am1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Lots but all but 2 are points based.

I do have 2 wyndham contracts over 1 million points.  A bunch of smaller ones.  

35 000 Worldmark points which I rent out yearly.

300 000 El Cid points which last year and this coming year will be using to go to  Cancun.  They run a promotion in september to december where all inclusive is free if you attend a presentation.  Last year it was 2 this year is 4.


----------



## jme (Oct 3, 2012)

Steve said:


> No problem, Dave.  I thought you might like an actual poll to go with this thread.
> 
> By the way, I already voted.  I own four timeshares.  I also drive a BMW.
> 
> Steve



nothin' like riding up to any resort in the Beemer.......just makes the week more special.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 3, 2012)

jme said:


> nothin' like riding up to any resort in the Beemer.......just makes the week more special.




I would agree with that, now if I could just drive to Hawaii...  

But come to think of it, our Yellowstone - Mt. Rushmore trip next summer is a driving trip, so I'll be using my BMW for two+ weeks on that one.  And a great road trip to and from home!  

Dave


----------



## derb (Oct 3, 2012)

11  down from 14.


----------



## Dori (Oct 3, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> We are in the same boat.
> 
> Since the takeover, we have heard nothing -- i.e., zippity-doodah -- from Lowveld Lodge.  No invoice for levies, no statement of account, no notices saying we are in default, nothing.  Last communication we received was the form letter saying the place is no longer a timeshare.
> 
> ...



Alan, we recently received a letter from First Resorts. I posted the details in the SA Forum.

Dori


----------



## ricoba (Oct 3, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> I would agree with that, now if I could just drive to Hawaii...
> 
> But come to think of it, our Yellowstone - Mt. Rushmore trip next summer is a driving trip, so I'll be using my BMW for two+ weeks on that one.  And a great road trip to and from home!
> 
> Dave



Sorry Dave....but....   






[/IMG]


----------



## 2vintage (Oct 3, 2012)

*Down to 1*

My late husband and I owned 3 timeshares.  He passed away last December, and I was able to turn 2 of them back to the developers with no penalty to myself.  I am working on the last one, and hope to have it gone (one way or another) soon.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Oct 3, 2012)

26 weeks.

10 weeks in Grand Cayman. 4 in South Africa. 2 in Whistler. 2 in San Francisco. A bunch of points (Vacation Internationale and Shell). A few others.

We use a couple weeks and donate the use of the rest to charity. Every year thousands raised at charity auction for primarily medical and arts related causes in my community.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 3, 2012)

*Three Down from Eleven*

Wow, I can't believe 80% of us have three or more timeshares!

I have switched around my portfolio a bit in the last two years. 

I got rid of the following: 
an annual 1 bedroom in France - Vacances Vaugrenier
an annual in Branson - French Quarter
an annual studio in Mexico - Hacienda Del Mar
an EOY 1 bedroom Sheraton PGA unit
an EOY 2 bedroom Westin Mission Hills
an EOY Wyndham points contract and an annual Wyndham point contract - both at Palm Aire
an EOY 2 bedroom in Napa Riverpointe

I still have these three: 
154,000 EOY (ODD) Wyndham points contract - Ocean Walk
Shell Hawaii Points - 7,550 annually
Starwood Vistana 152,000 EOY (Even)

I can't bring myself to cut my holdings any further. I like to have the variety of the huge number of Wyndham locations even though the resorts are lesser quality than the Starwoods. (With a bigger point package, I would book the Presidential units, which are closer in quality to Starwood. I just haven't wanted to pull the trigger on more Wyndham points yet.) I like the luxury of Starwood but their locations are limited, and since I don't like skiing, they are extremely limited in my opinion. The Shell points I bought to book the Napa timeshare. I used to own in the "trailer park" aka Napa Riverpointe, but I like my vacation home to be on solid ground and not moveable. They are also great for the Door County resort, so I really enjoy the Shell points, but boy are they expensive.


----------



## Shirtman (Oct 3, 2012)

3 Marriotts: 
Grande Ocean x 1
OceanWatch x 2

Might look for another or two.

No Bemmer or Benz.

Just a redneck in a pickup. Once was a redneck with a Jag.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 3, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Sorry Dave....but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But Rick, "nice" comes in a lot of shapes.  I like MB too.  If I had chosen the correct TUG user name, it would have been "LotsaCarsGuy" or some such.  

Dave


----------



## scobrn (Oct 3, 2012)

*3 Weeks, Down From 5*

We have 3 weeks at* Hacienda Del Mar *in Cabo.  We love it there (going this Friday) and for 2 weeks over Xmas.  We have 2 2BR weeks and 1 Studio.  I am able to split the 2BR into 2 1BR weeks.

We use to own two seperate contracts at *Raintree*, but sold them due to the high maintneance fee per point.  I may try to buy a single high point contract there next year, where the fees will be less per point.  We enjoy going to their resorts, as well as the flexibility to go for less than a full week.


----------



## benabill (Oct 3, 2012)

*2 timeshares*

I own two timeshares, one at Hilton Head and the other at Williamsburg.  Would love to get rid
of the one at Williamsburg.  Any takers???


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Points?*

OK...we own 6000, 5000, and 35750 annual points. Please tell us how many timeshares this is.

We also own one nice but untradeable AI unit that lets us stay 3 additional weeks, should we desire...and lets us do so at more than one resort. Do you have any advice as to how to count this?

Oh....do EOY units count the same as every year ownerships? Or should we count these as .5 each? (I'm guessing an odd year counts the same as an even year, but we seem to lack guidelines here.)

Does 1 3BR unit = 1 studio?

Aha! We have one annual 2BR Marriott unit. I know what to do with this one.

What the heck! Any way we do it, the total comes up to more than 4.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have four timeshares and 6 weeks:

2 Marriott Custom House Plats - Bought at auction

2 Mariner House on Nantucket ( late June and Christmas)

1 Allen House London (RTU is up in 2014 )

1 Harborside Inn Martha's Vineyard (studio unit 4th of July)


Recently divested of:

Edinburgh Residence ( The adoptive Mother is a nice Tuggette)
Crane Residence ( Old bldg. studio, unit 7) taken back by resort when I asked them if they would. Taken back as a default, but no harm to my FICO .


----------



## WWII (Oct 3, 2012)

3 all different resorts for contiguous weeks in St. Maarten


----------



## Barbs44 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Weeks + Points*

5

We have a Marriott 2bdrm lock-off in Las Vegas that we either exchange or convert to points for cruises and a separate Marriott points membership.  After the first of this year, 3 were bought from eBay for from $1 with closing fees to $601 without any fees or maintenance for this year (a floating gold season 2 bdrm near daughters in No. Calif., a set week 1 bdrm on beach near daughter in San Diego, & another with 40,000 RCI points). 

I am loving the flexibility of the points (this year traded points for an Alaskan cruise for granddaughter's grad present & in 2014 looking at using points for white water rafting trip for grandson's grad present).  

But I also like the reliability of the set summer week during the San Diego County Fair when my granddaughters there will be showing their entries and we can also enjoy the beach scene with them.  And a summer getaway to beat the heat in the High Sierras with grandkids in Northern Calif.

This combo seems to be the best for us, so far.


----------



## ginnylbs (Oct 3, 2012)

*We own seven - all two bedroom units*

Monarch Grand Vacation - 2 weeks 
Monarch Grand Vacation - 1 week 
Jockey Club - 1 week yearly
Jockey Club - 1 week yearly
Royal Sunset - Cancun - every other year
Marriott Cypress Harbor - 1 week yearly
Kona Coast II- every other year

Just recently - we gave away one week at Monarch Grand Vacations - leaving us with just the seven listed above.   We still have too many as we do not seem to travel as much with the family.  Plan on unloading a few more over the next year.  
Ginny


----------



## rcollinsny (Oct 3, 2012)

*21*

We own 21 Wyndham points contracts for approximately 6.5 million points. We bought 2 contracts from Wyndham for 1.2 million points and another 19 contracts for 5+ million points on the resale market. We use 1 million points for personal usage and rent the other 5.5 million points. Our rental business has gone so well, we now rent points for other Wyndham owners. This year we already have over 100 rentals using approximately 9 million points. We have been doing this for 3 years and our business has tripled each year.

We will not be buying any additional contracts since we are working with points from other owners and in fact may start selling some of our contracts over the next couple of years as we pick up more points from other Wyndham owners.

The rental business takes an immense amount of time but is also very gratifying! In our retirement, I think we are working more hours than we did when employed by others!! But at least we are having fun helping others get a great vacation at a reasonable cost.


----------



## MLR (Oct 3, 2012)

*Every Other ODD year on the Big Island - Paniolo Greens*

We have used our home resort several times and enjoy it - but have banked with RCI the last few years and gotten some decent trades from it. If we are careful we can get 3 vacations - and sometimes 4 for our one Hawaii week. It seems to be a good trader. 

You have to watch RCI though and make sure they actually bank the week you have reserved. They tried to pull a switcheroo on us this last time. We had booked xmas week and they tried to tell me that they couldn't bank that week or give me the full trading power that showed up in their calculator - so I contacted Paniolo directly and they helped us get what the RCI website said our week was actually worth. But, ya gotta watch em.

A year ago in June we used a week in Branson. Just this year we had a week in Cancun in April and will have 2 weeks on Isla Mujeres in Dec. 2012.  Then next Dec. 2013 we have a week at Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Big Island. 

We still have points left over! Enough for a week or two more if we stay in the 50 contiguous states and don't go too fancy. So far, we are satisfied with banking and trading. More vacations is always a GOOD thing and we don't need to buy another timeshare!

We have no plans to buy another tmeshare.


----------



## MauiLea (Oct 3, 2012)

FOUR.  I bought 2 resales, 1 on ebay and 1 from Disney Vacation Club. 

I am in the midst of downsizing to THREE, by deeding back one of them.... I am always tempted to pick up another resale, but I try to remind myself that my child may not want all these (and the associated maintenance payments) in the future.

Of the remaining THREE, one is deeded and the other two are RTU and will expire at some point.


----------



## Steve (Oct 3, 2012)

jme said:


> nothin' like riding up to any resort in the Beemer.......just makes the week more special.



Marty,

I have to agree with this.  In 2010, I drove my Beemer all the way from Utah to Grande Ocean on Hilton Head Island.  What a great road trip!  I liked the look of my BMW parked under the huge oak trees with the Spanish Moss hanging down.  

Steve


----------



## RX8 (Oct 4, 2012)

*0*

0 owned now and never owned one

I am surprised at how many own multiple TS.  I would have guessed that ONE would be the most common.

I have been studying for about a year and a half so far.  I have made the leap with one purchase attempt that fell through, another attempt in which i was second in line for a freebie (and I suspect the one who got it is going to flip it for a profit because it was worth something), and one offer that is pending.

I think I am crazy to be considering a TS.  Maybe I need to slow down and do some more research...


----------



## larfraz (Oct 4, 2012)

We oen a total of 7 weeks. We own 2 timeshars in Arkansas and found that it was nearlly impossible to trade them for Spring Break 2 units at same place. I bought 2 weeks with Perennial Vacation Club so we could reserve 2 units at the same one of their 6 properties. We enjoyed these so much that we bought 3 addition Perennial Vacation Club weeks. We have 3 units at Lake Tahoe reserved for 2013 Spring Break.    Larry


----------



## NHRebels (Oct 4, 2012)

*2 Timeshares*

2 Timeshares 
1 week even and 1 week odd at different resorts


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 4, 2012)

rcollinsny said:


> We own 21 Wyndham points contracts for approximately 6.5 million points. We bought 2 contracts from Wyndham for 1.2 million points and another 19 contracts for 5+ million points on the resale market. We use 1 million points for personal usage and rent the other 5.5 million points. Our rental business has gone so well, we now rent points for other Wyndham owners. This year we already have over 100 rentals using approximately 9 million points. We have been doing this for 3 years and our business has tripled each year.
> 
> We will not be buying any additional contracts since we are working with points from other owners and in fact may start selling some of our contracts over the next couple of years as we pick up more points from other Wyndham owners.
> 
> The rental business takes an immense amount of time but is also very gratifying! In our retirement, I think we are working more hours than we did when employed by others!! But at least we are having fun helping others get a great vacation at a reasonable cost.



This is awesome. I love to hear when people do creative things with their TS ownership. I do something similar with Marriott and would like to take it to the next level but can't find more low cost weeks that fit my model to add to my portfolio.


----------



## jme (Oct 4, 2012)

Steve said:


> Marty,
> 
> I have to agree with this.  In 2010, I drove my Beemer all the way from Utah to Grande Ocean on Hilton Head Island.  What a great road trip!  I liked the look of my BMW parked under the huge oak trees with the Spanish Moss hanging down.
> 
> Steve



Steve, that's an image hard to forget....hope you took some pics. And I can tell you truly enjoyed it.......it's got to be fun riding around the island like you did, not to mention the whole trip. Might as well be stylin'....


----------



## Susanne (Oct 4, 2012)

We own two weeks of Oceanfront at Marriott 
Aruba Ocean Club. Purchased November,
1999 "pre-construction". We use it every
year as we love it there. Have never
regretted it. The view is spectacular 
from the ocean front balconies and well
worth the extra money vs "ocean view". 
Great incentives when we purchased 
(two round trip American Airlines
tickets, one week at any Marriott, eight 
days car rental). We would have 
purchased even without the incentive, 
as it was exactly what we wanted.


----------



## reggieswife (Oct 4, 2012)

I presently own 4 timeshares.

I am in the process of giving away 2 of them (hope it goes through)

Hopefully the last 2 will go on ebay and then I'll be free...

I went through the donate to charity thing and found that it would cost me over 10k.  I backed out of that one quickly.


----------



## bbakernbay (Oct 4, 2012)

4 weeks at Lago Vista at BVL in Kissimmee
1 week at Fairfield Glade - Stonecastle bought on ebay
1 week at Palm Beach Resort & Beach Club - bought for $1 on ebay incl. closing costs
1 week at Club Sevilla - Points - 

Never wasted a week in almost 25 years
Have been all over Canada & USA exchanging with great results every year.


----------



## presley (Oct 4, 2012)

Wellllll....... 5, but 4 are for sale ATM.  Even though I want all of them, it is in my best interest to downsize.  So, I listed 4 and when 3/4 leave me, I'll keep whichever one is left plus my HGVC which was my most recent TS.


----------



## pammex (Oct 4, 2012)

too many..LOL....we own about 10 weeks...mid life crisis at that time..but we use each and every one( or kids do or we rent rarely)..and I love em..


----------



## Skicop (Oct 4, 2012)

*2 or 3?`*

i answered 3 but in actuality
i have 2 resorts. one resort i have 2 weeks back to back.


----------



## jba31857 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Marriott Newport Coast Villias*

We own 4 weeks at NCV  We do 2 weeks in Aug and 2 weeks in Sep.  We live in Scottsdale and drive over the hill to our spot on the most beautiful coast there is.  Perfect location and friends and family love to join us.  No trading to anywhere.  We want to be here.


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 5, 2012)

*2 or 3?*

How to count?

We own one red summer week in Branson at Ozark Mountain Resort (fixed week).  In addition to the week we get free bonus time of 1-6 days based on availability.  We can do this as often as it is available, at any Silverleaf property, as long as there is 7 days between checkout and checkin.  (Silverleaf no longer sells this type of membership.)

We also own two Wyndham point contracts, one 77k yearly (expires in 2021) and one 168k biennial. We haven't been to too many Wyndham resorts yet but we hope to over the years.

To make it easier on myself, I think of it as having 2 timeshares: Wyndham and Silverleaf. Each one gives me one or more weeks per year.


----------



## hararou (Oct 5, 2012)

My wife and I own two lockouts in Williamsburg so we have 4 weeks to trade.  Each of the 4 units sleeps six and has two full baths.  We bought the first in 1995 and the second in 1996.  We bought them originally because we worked overseas and wanted a place to live in when we returned to the U.S. that was better than a hotel, and was close enough to friends and family and could accommodate them easily.  For the first 10 years we owned them, we generally used 2 or 3 weeks and traded the other 1 or 2.  Now that we are retired, we usually trade 3 of the 4 weeks but, depending on how many in the family are coming, we sometimes only trade two.   We may sell one of the lockouts in the next couple of years depending on the market and how much we plan to travel not using timeshares.  We don't expect to get much, if anything, for it when we sell and like many owners we have our issues with owning timeshares (e.g., maintenance costs that seem to consistently outpace inflation, annoying and deceptive calls from management every time we check in trying to get us to convert from weeks to points, etc.).  But, overall, owning the timeshares has worked out okay for us, and we've enjoyed using the timeshares and trading for other places over the years.  We don't plan to purchase any more but wouldn't hesitate recommending timeshares to others as long they don't purchase new (we did - didn't know any better at the time) and do their homework before purchasing (e.g., check maintenance fees, read TUG reviews, and think about what they expect to get out of it).


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 5, 2012)

Four - one triennial, three annual. I usually can leverage 4 ownerships into 5 to 7 weeks of vacation


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 5, 2012)

*Too many*

HGVC x 3 - Flamingo(4,800 points), Seaworld(5,000 points) & HHV Lagoon Tower (7,000 points EOY) _ (bought for future stays on Oahu)_
WorldMark - 6,000 credits _(my trader for II & RCI)_
DVC - 50 points _(like the option of renting points from other owners when I need more rooms or bigger accomodations_
SVN - SVV Bella (81,000 points EOY) _(bought for Hawaii & Harborside)_
FSRC - Aviara (Gold Season) _ (bought to use)_

I don't need anymore weeks /points. I may sell one or more of my weeks in the next 5 years - Sheraton Vistana Village, Flamingo, Seaworld and Aviara.

I'll eventually cutback to one or two weeks as we get closer to retirement. My vacation plans during retirement includes last minute cruise deals, travel zoo deals, exchange company getaways, etc.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 5, 2012)

We own too many as well.  You can see by looking at the list under our username:
<-----------

We own two Marriott Willow Ridge Plat lock-offs
Several SBP, both 2 beds and 2 bed lock-offs
Only one EOY SDO
Two Foxrun
Five Val Chatelle
Two Twin Rivers
RCI Points
DVC Points
Shell Points (12,225 per year)
Wyndham Points 
Couple of Pono Kai
Hono Koa oceanfront 
Sands of Kahana
And a few others


----------



## aandmrun (Oct 5, 2012)

*Happy with 4*

We own four. Only one 2bd split from the developer (Marriott), which we love and bought in 1994.  The other three were bought on ebay.  We like the fixed weeks and enjoy 5 weeks of vacation, sometimes six or seven with getaways.  So glad we are retired now!!!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 5, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We own too many as well.  You can see by looking at the list under our username:
> <-----------
> 
> We own two Marriott Willow Ridge Plat lock-offs
> ...




Cindy, you amaze me.  How do you keep it all straight?  I struggle with only 3.

Dave


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 5, 2012)

I have more than my fiance thinks I do. :ignore:

:hysterical:


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 5, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> I have more than my fiance thinks I do. :ignore:



So when you vacation with your girlfriend on your other timeshare weeks, you tell your fiancee you're traveling on business?


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 5, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> So when you vacation with your girlfriend on your other timeshare weeks, you tell your fiancee you're traveling on business?



LOL. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

One is enough to deal with.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 5, 2012)

HGVC Sea World 2 weeks
HGVC Las Vegas Strip 2 weeks
Marriott MVL 1 Week


----------



## RGHunt (Oct 7, 2012)

*RGHunt*

My wife and I own three.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 7, 2012)

there...Ive figured out how to answer the question without lying.

My wife and I own three weeks, converted to 385000 Wyndham points...She knows I have more, and so do you guys, but not how many...

As Michael said in the Godfather..."Dont ask me about my business"


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 7, 2012)

We own 5 weeks at 3 resorts.  My 2 Villa del Mar weeks are RTU expiring in 2015.  I think 3 will be a better number for us at this stage of our lives.  In the past few years, we've taken more trips to non-ts locations.  I'm also finding it harder to plan ahead with my kids grown.  I can no longer plan on everyone taking a spring break trip two years in advance.

Deb


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 7, 2012)

ronparise said:


> there...Ive figured out how to answer the question without lying.
> 
> My wife and I own three weeks, converted to 385000 Wyndham points...She knows I have more, and so do you guts, but not how many...
> 
> As Michael said in the Godfather..."Dont ask me about my business"




But Ron, enquiring minds want to know!  

Actually, I meant my OP question for those who have timeshares for their personal use, not for business guys like you.  But I'll admit, since you brought it up, I'm now VERY curious. 

Dave


----------



## Tfish (Oct 7, 2012)

*Own too many -5*

Oyster Pointe Sebastian, Fl Week 45
Waterside at Spinnaker, HI Week 12
Star Island, Kissimmee, Fl Week 8
Royal Haciendas, Playa del Carmen Week 45 Annual
Royal Haciendas, Playa del Carmen Week 45 EOY odd


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 7, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> I have more than my fiance thinks I do. :ignore:
> 
> :hysterical:



Cute. Keeping secrets already. You're ready for marriage.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 8, 2012)

Zero - we sold all of them and started traveling to Europe. Once I get better, we may buy one of the used market since they are so cheap.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 8, 2012)

4 timeshares but 5 weeks every year.  Use them all.


----------



## zcrider (Oct 8, 2012)

*1.5*

1 Hyatt week (2BR Plat) in San Antonio TX that we use
1 every other year Marriott in Branson (2 BR Plat.) we trade with

When we first started timesharing we worked II to the max and got lots of weeks a year in 1 BR and studios and hit a lot of locations.  Currently our desires have changed, so we book our weeks to just use 2 weeks a year in a 2BR and bring family or friends with us.  I like that we have the flexibility to go big or small, lots or little depending on our current desire and don't over own in TS weeks/MF's.  I love my TS's!


----------



## SMRgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Just two but love them both. Just hop on 75 and go to Tree Tops in TN or Umbrella Beach on Anna Maria Island, FL.


----------



## MFT (Oct 9, 2012)

Have 3 Wyndham, all points, so combine the points to book 1 - 3 weeks a year, depending on season, etc...


----------



## gnorth16 (Oct 10, 2012)

Two down from four.  I can leverage my RCI week into 4 or 5 weeks per year if I play my cards right.

Still sad that I sold my Starwoods.    The II priority is great, but not enough time to travel between the family, work, school and other commitments.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 10, 2012)

Only two (2) now down from three (3).  We will not purchase any more t/s in the future.


----------



## Jennie (Oct 10, 2012)

Not enough--only 19 

6 Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort--our"snowbird home" 
       All are 2 bedroom lock-offs in prime season. 
       Some are fixed/deeded and some are in RCI    
       Points. We often times deposit the studios for 
       exchanges.

3     summer weeks Cape Cod--2 bedroom-same unit.

2     summer weeks on the beach near Atlantic City

4     Wyndham weeks (2 fixed and 2 in Points)

2     in Delray Beach Florida (May-June) same unit--
       low maintenance fees, great trades via pfd 

1     totally "garbage week" that is un-sellable but 
       yielded many great vacations for years until 
       Wyndham changed all the rules. Oh well, I add
       the TPUs to other weeks to get some value.     

1     Pueblo Bonito. prime Spring break week--rented   
       same family for the past several years rather 
       than pay the rip-off transfer fee to sell it to them       
       Our ownership expires in 2016.


Hubby and I use many weeks ourselves. Our grown daughters fight over which summer weeks they want. We do make them cover the maintenance fees which are reasonable (in the low $600. range).

We rent about 5 weeks per year to others and that offsets some of the costs for what we use.

Every week was bought on the resale market from companies like Holiday Group (R.I.P) and ERA, and via Ebay auctions. 

Our first week was purchased in Orlando 1994 at a timeshare presentation. As soon as we got home we found TUG and rescinded.


----------



## Kel (Oct 10, 2012)

One.  Marriott Desert Springs II.


----------



## Dandc3 (Feb 6, 2014)

*1/3*

One: Vacation Village @ Parkway. A Triennial, so it really counts as 1/3.
Looking for one more good trader.
2 Will max us out!


----------



## Mister Sir (Feb 6, 2014)

0

Well, technically I do own ONE right now but the developer will receive my rescission letter today. 

I'm so thankful I did some research and found this forum in time to rescind. 

I'm currently trying to learn as much as I can on here so that I can make an informed decision on what and when to buy my "first" timeshare. 

Thank you all for this site and for all of your help!


----------



## oceanvps (Feb 6, 2014)

Wasn't sure if we were counting systems or contracts?
I said 3

Ebay Resales
2 Worldmark Contracts, 1 7K annual and the other 5K annual
2 EOY Vacation Internationale Contracts. 1 odd, 1 even, 1 expires 2034 and other 2041

Given to me by a fellow tugger - yay him!
1 - 2 Bedroom Marriott Canyon Villas EOY Gold Season


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm guessing that TUGgers skew towards owning more than the average TS owner. I'm also guessing that TUGgers exchange more than average.

We own two. One is EY the other is EOY. In the process of another. That one is EY fixed. This last one is the one we originally wanted. And I'm so happy we got it. Hope everything goes through smoothly. If we had gotten it a year ago we wouldn't have the first two. But we do, so we will use them. They are both very low MF so it's no worry there. They're all in the same area (So Cal) and they all have day use so we can stay at one but enjoy the facilities of another.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 6, 2014)

I own Two:

One Wyndham Fixed week 27, Every Year, which i exchange every year in RCI for 2-4 vacations.
One Starwood, Fixed/Floating week 34, Every other year, which i try to use mostly.

BUT, i'm soon hopefully going to also own some Wyndham points, if i can figure out how to make it make financial sense.  It's hard to financially justify more timeshares when my one fixed week 27 can get me more Vacations in RCI then i can use.


----------



## dansimms (Feb 6, 2014)

*Timeshares Owned*

We have a 2 BR Lockoff in Platinum / Red Season at all of the following with Marriott........Desert Springs I , CA (1994).....Ocean Pointe, Palm Beach Shores, FL (2001).......Grand Chateau - Las Vegas EOY (2008)........Beach Place Towers - Ft. Lauderdale - EOY (2014 on a resale)  In order to attain Premier Plus we also purchased 2500 Trust Points (2014)  This has allowed us and our family to make a lot of great memories for two decades now.  Invested about $87,500, not including maintenance fees and loan interest... and now carry a maintenance fee load of close to $5000 a year.  Not inexpensive, but glad we have set this up for first rate accommodations.  We take the 125,000 points on Desert Springs to pad our Hotel account every other year, when we can.....since it is a long trip for us.  Ocean Pointe gives us the best return on Destination Points, but we end up going there most frequently.  We have probably stayed or at least walked the property at close to 40 of the Marriott Vacation Clubs.  Phuket was probably the most elegant we have stayed at. We like the Premier Plus benefits............<60 day notice stays and the Ritz Properties in shoulder seasons.  We are not the type to have a second home, so that is how we justify the expenditure.  We like the Buy 4 get 5 day Hotel Rewards, as well as Point Savers when we can.  Also enjoy the lower categories for the hotels when we are just staying a night or two to visit friends across the country or to break up a longer drive. Glad Marriott is financially sound and we don't have to worry about quality slipping in the future or unpleasant surprises.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 6, 2014)

dansimms said:


> now carry a maintenance fee load of close to $5000 a year.



How much vacation time do you get for that $5000?


----------



## derb (Feb 6, 2014)

10 down from 14


----------



## dansimms (Feb 6, 2014)

*Vacation time for $5,000*

With what we own, as a couple with no kids, by using lock offs......it could be as much as 7 weeks in high season if we never book any of the 2 BRs.  If we redeem Palm Desert to pad our Marriott Rewards account with 125,000 points and used only the 2 BR's for extended family trips we would be down to 3 weeks or less.  The beauty of the Marriott program is that if we wanted to cut it to 1 week and exercise all our point conversion options, we can pump over 400,000 points into our Marriott rewards in preparation for one of the fly and stay packages that generally start at 230,000, for the ones we would be interested in.  The Hotel Points don't expire.  With Destinations, I could also stretch and put over 29,0000 Destination Points into a year by borrowing from a future year.  There is an extensive Guided Tour of Australia and New Zealand for 24 days and a lot of meals that would require 30,000......so that would be an example where two years worth of my Destination and Trust points could be targeted toward one 'grand' 24 day trip.  I would have to add air fare of course, AND would need another 1000 Destination Points which I could rent at about 50 cents a point, so that would be NO small addition.  At Premier Plus we get a nice discount on trips booked in less than 60 days....we do that for driving trips like Galloway, NJ (Atlantic City) and Boston or to South Florida that many times can offer a competitively priced air fare.  Often we avoid Friday nights and Saturdays to get the use of the Villas for a lot less.....stretching our vacation time.  Weekends we look for point savers and use the Hotel Points, or pay for Hotels that will replenish the Marriott Rewards account.  We figure a destination point to be worth about 45 to 50 cents each and the rewards points to be worth about 9/10ths of a percent.  This allows us to quickly decide whether to spend $ or one of the flavors of points we have.  A roundabout way of answering your question.  We do have a tradition of using week 52 in high demand areas or in going over 7 days on a vacation.......so something like that will cut into vacation time........at times severely......when perhaps a garden view is sold out and we have to grab ocean view.  One of those weeks can cost 5,000 to 6,000 destination points and we don't nearly get that amount from any one of our Legacy weeks.  In summary.......I guess 3 to 6 weeks is about the average for the $5,000 outlay for Villas.  When Interval International gives us a bonus week for depositing, that is a pretty economical way to add on an additional week on top of what I mentioned.  It is plenty for us and as a result we, at times book concurrent weeks so that family or friends can have their own place to stay.......making our vacation a little more lively.  With Destinations, if they can't take a full week, we can book them as little as a single night, or turn a 7 night stay into something longer if we don't mind an additional check in; an intra-resort move.  Let's call it 5 weeks @$1,000 a week for a Platinum 2 BR.  If you are flexible, right here on TUG, you can often find something like this for a mere $700 or less......same goes for Interval Getaways!  For us, Time Share is often a good way to go when you like or need more space. If we were to use the City Explorer option at high end hotels in major cities or if we were to use a Ritz Vacation Club in it's High Demand Season like week 52 our points in a given year wouldn't even reach two full weeks.  A 3 BR Ritz in Aspen would take two years worth of our points for a single week........but that is not how we roll. Our max for padding the Marriott Rewards account in a TWO year period would be 125k +110K +110K +110K +60K +60K if that is what we were focused on in those years (575,000 Marriott Rewards Points in exchange for giving up Four 2 BR Platinum Weeks and 3750 Trust Points)  That is like getting $1,200 for each week.  Weeks that with proper planning I have rented out on Redweek for about $2,000 each......so it is a convenient option to have, but costly.


----------



## jallen121 (Feb 6, 2014)

I own five weeks total.  All resales.  2 fixed annual, 2 float annual and one EOY float.  We use two weeks to beat the winter weather in Jan/Feb.  The others we use or exchange as needed to travel w/friends or family.  Went to G'burg for a wedding in April, used 3 banked weeks simutaneously for the wedding party.  We all stayed at the same resort.   What a deal.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Help, I am addicted and I can't pass up (the next purchase)*

Hyatt Coconut Plantation 6 weeks platinum and  diamond
Hyatt Pinon Point 2 weeks

Marriott Oceana Palms 3 weeks
Marriott Grande Vista 1 and 2 EOY
Marriott Grande Ocean 2 Gold OF
Marriott Canyon Villas  6 and 1 EOY

Up from 4 total in 2011.

Even my sick timeshare friends advise me that I am sick, just before they offer to sell me a week.


----------



## chellej (Jul 24, 2014)

I am down from a high of 26 weeks to one fixed week, one float week and shell points. And a palace resort membership (which we have never used but only paifd $1 for and and you only pay maintenance fees if you use it.

I am tired of how high exchange fees have gotten and have settled in to owning where we want to go.  When my current rci deposits are used....rci will be history for me.


----------



## bbakernbay (Apr 16, 2019)

We deeded back to Wyndham our Fairfield Glade one week in Stonecastle section several years ago.  We bought it cheap on eBay and decided to let it go as MFees were increasing much more than inflation. We still go there on RCI Last Call Sales.

Our 4 weeks at Lago Vista at Buenaventura Lakes have been allowed to lapse as we refuse to pay the MFees which have skyrocketed due to a very high delinquency rate.  The Resort is presently expected to sunset in 2021 and 90% of the units are presently rented out to long term residents.


----------



## silentg (Apr 16, 2019)

Not sure if I posted to this thread before?
We had 7 timeshare weeks
We now have 4
One week 23 at Fitzpatrick’s Castle Holiday Homes Dalkey Ireland 2 bed/2 Bath
One week 24 at HIVC at OL 2 bedroom ( use mostly IHG)
One week 29 at The Pines in Bayse, VA 1 bed/1 bath ( mostly trade RCI )
One Week 48 at Oyster Bay Sebastian, FL 1 bed /1 bath ( newest purchase)

Sold 3 actually gave them away.
Previously had sent back SA
Lost Punta Gourda ( never stayed there but traded)
RTU on Seasons at Sugarbush VT
Trying to cut back, since we will be retired and don’t want the maintenance fees and exchange fees.
Using Marketplace for trades and rehoming weeks.
Eventually will have only 2 timeshares, working on rehousing the Pines, but used all TPUs until 2021.
Silentg


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 16, 2019)

I started this seven years ago, and was surprised to see it resurrected today.  

My own inventory has changed a lot since then.  All my Weeks ownerships are gone, sold or given away.  I now own only WorldMark, a pure points system with no underlying deeds.  Bought on eBay for a steal of a good price, I am very happy with this ownership.  After all those years of owning Weeks, and all the great vacations, I'm finding WM is giving me even better vacations, and is much more easily managed.  I'm happy with this.

So the answer to my initial question in this thread is: One. And I'm okay with that. 

Dave


----------



## DrQ (Apr 17, 2019)

We own five weeks, but it looks like it is going to go down by two. It looks like Inverness by the Sea is going to become Inverness by the Dodo.

Silverleaf was absorbed by the Borg (HICV), which was not necessarily a bad thing, so we converted our two weeks there to points AND they allow us to convert our Westgate (Ramada Vacation Suites -> Leisure (Suit Larry) Resorts -> Celebrity Leisure Resort -> Westgate Leisure Resort) to HICV points.


----------



## chellej (Apr 17, 2019)

Inverness by the sea wasn't in good shape a dozen years ago and that was before hurricane Harvey so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 17, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I started this seven years ago, and was surprised to see it resurrected today.
> 
> My own inventory has changed a lot since then.  All my Weeks ownerships are gone, sold or given away.  I now own only WorldMark, a pure points system with no underlying deeds.  Bought on eBay for a steal of a good price, I am very happy with this ownership.  After all those years of owning Weeks, and all the great vacations, I'm finding WM is giving me even better vacations, and is much more easily managed.  I'm happy with this.
> 
> ...


When I saw this was an post reappearing, I thought it was something you had unearthed on your stroll down TUG memory lane.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 17, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> When I saw this was an post reappearing, I thought it was something you had unearthed on your stroll down TUG memory lane.



Nope. Happy coincidence. My first posts on Tug were in 2006. This thread started in 2012. But some topics are still relevant, I think. This thread shows how things can change over time. 

Dave


----------



## pittle (Apr 17, 2019)

We now own 3.  If we need to go more than that, we use VRBO.  

At one time, we owned 10.   But, when we first retired, we took multiple 3-4 week vacation a year and we often had friends or family joining us and they reimbursed us for the MF for the units they used.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 19, 2019)

RX8 said:


> *0*
> 
> 0 owned now and never owned one
> 
> ...



I am quoting myself from 2012. At that time I was a naive youngster who did not yet own a timeshare and was amazed at those who owned multiple timeshares. I was committed though to researching all that I could.

Fast forward to today and I find myself with multiple timeshares, two to be exact.  My first timeshare purchase was just a few weeks after that original post. Purchased Grand Pacific Palisades with 8400 HGVC points. Used what I learned about buying where you wanted to go and, in fact, we have gone to GPP every year since then. Once the kids get older we can then start expanding our vacation options with the HGVC Points.

The second purchase was in September 2018 and one that I wish I would have done earlier, and that is DVC. We wanted points to use at VGC Grand Californian. I understood that home priority was needed as VGC is near impossible to get what you want at the 7 month mark. Within two months of starting my search for VGC resale I found a great deal on 160 points.  I made our first reservation about 10 months out and had no problem reserving exactly what I wanted.

Maybe another 7 years from now I’ll quote myself again to explain how I ended up with 10 timeshares.  To be continued...


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 24, 2019)

We only own now two (2).


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 24, 2019)

We have 3 deeded weeks at 2 resorts. Two of the weeks are fixed, consecutive- one at Smuggs and one at Pollard Brook. 2 hour drive from one to the other.

The other week is a Smuggs preassigned, off season floater each year that is "attached" to the fixed week ownership/

Smuggs we owned since 1999 and bought from the developer. Pollard we got for free from Timeshare Nation in 2015. Both are two bedroom 2 bath top floor, corner units.


----------



## bbakernbay (Apr 26, 2019)

bbakernbay said:


> 4 weeks at Lago Vista at BVL in Kissimmee
> 1 week at Fairfield Glade - Stonecastle bought on ebay
> 1 week at Palm Beach Resort & Beach Club - bought for $1 on ebay incl. closing costs
> 1 week at Club Sevilla - Points -
> ...



We are now down to 2 weeks.  Successfully used Wyndham Ovation program to exit Fairfield Glade at no cost and gave back our 4 weeks at Lago Vista as 40 year Sunset Clause is looming in 2020 when I expect timeshare will cease operation.


----------

